# In my opinion the top 5 survival/camping stoves on the market right now



## Robin-Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey chaps, been a very long time since I dropped in here.

Anyway I thought I'd share these quick reviews I did on what in my opinion are the 5 best survival kitchens on the market for 2016.

I have personally used and tested all of them and this is my conclusion, however if you're coming from a specifically WROL mindset you may wish to swap #1 & #2 around.

Enjoy!

The 5 Best Camping Stoves for 2016!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a couple of the stoves you mentioned. I still prefer my little alcohol stove.


----------



## Robin-Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I have a couple of the stoves you mentioned. I still prefer my little alcohol stove.


What kind do you have?

I used a Trianglia Kitchen before and didn't have a whole lot of success with it but I have used some of the small ones you can use with firelighters, alcohol, etc to great effect!


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 5, 2014)

There all good but my fall back always there is the coleman dual fuel stoves.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the cannister type stoves for short backpacking trips and keep one in my GHB. But for long term there is no way to store enough fuel. Once the canisters run out there useless. The dual or multi fun stoves will run on different stuff.


----------



## Robin-Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

bacpacker said:


> I like the cannister type stoves for short backpacking trips and keep one in my GHB. But for long term there is no way to store enough fuel. Once the canisters run out there useless. The dual or multi fun stoves will run on different stuff.


That's a valid point, and definitely something to consider. I always tell people to have something like a basic can stove they can burn twigs or anything else in as a backup. I guess my approach to survival is more of a temporary WROL type deal. I find the total collapse of all society idea unlikely.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Robin-Hood said:


> Hey chaps, been a very long time since I dropped in here.
> 
> Anyway I thought I'd share these quick reviews I did on what in my opinion are the 5 best survival kitchens on the market for 2016.
> 
> ...


I like #one & #4, I have a Coleman like #4, I used in BSA.
Have you tested home made/DIY type stoves?
I wonder if the 3 or 5 gallon bucket rocket stoves are worth the weight of dragging them up the hill?
Sure be great if you could leave them at the site year around, like a BBQ grill in the park, but not for back packing.


----------



## Robin-Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

crabapple said:


> I like #one & #4, I have a Coleman like #4, I used in BSA.
> Have you tested home made/DIY type stoves?
> I wonder if the 3 or 5 gallon bucket rocket stoves are worth the weight of dragging them up the hill?
> Sure be great if you could leave them at the site year around, like a BBQ grill in the park, but not for back packing.


I've tested a bunch of 'stove from a tin can' type deals, as well as some of those folding ones that use firelighter blocks & things like the Firefly UL which can burn twigs.

Personally I've found them to be very slow and rather finicky in terms of getting things to actually boil and making a proper hot meal. Some of them are honestly really good, the ones that use firelighter blocks can heat a can of food up very quickly but there is no temperature control it's just 'HOT' so good luck trying to do anything but heat something. I.E if you need to actually cook you need a degree of temperature control

I always think that people should have one as a backup option, and of course should know how to make a good campfire! But for your primary cooker you may as well go with something that will get the job done properly, we do need to eat every day after all!

I haven't tried the gallon drum type grills.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My Camp Fire has served me well for fifty years, it doesn't cost anything, it's easy to put together, and doesn't weigh anything. If I want more heat I add more coals, less heat take coals away. Huh, all these gadgets, I guess I'm just old fashioned...or just old.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

I use this for $5.95 at Wally, twigs instead of gel.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

On family outings I always take my two burner multifuel stove but I always take my m1950






it has never fail me yet and to keep my coffee warm I have a foldable sterno one, life is better simple


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

I think it all depends on what type of camping or cooking you are doing. If you are camping with the family then a big Coleman stove would be fine if you will be in one spot. If you are hiking and camping every night then you need to consider weight/bulk and how much you want to lug on your journey. I have read the debate between Kelly Kettles and Biolite. I would like to make a purchase but am torn as to which- Kelly or Biolite would serve me the best.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

My purchases:

Evernew T alcohol stove for short, quick and easy backpacking trips.

Emberlit SS for the longer backpacking trips.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

The biolite is the best by a long margin. It burns absolutely anything flammable and also charges USB devices including music and speakers since it's nice to have some jams in the apocalypse! All the others use fuel or alcohol gel or whatever but the biolite uses twigs and scraps. Just awesome!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheap, easy(to make) and lightweight, the "Cat Stove".

Burns alcohol(90%), and will boil a tin of water in about 90 seconds to 2 minutes once it heats up.


----------

